# MyUS Experiences?



## CMMACKEM (27/1/20)

I am looking at importing a DNA mod to SA and Fedex and DHL is far too expensive(approx $90 - $130), 

I am looking at MyUS, are they any good? How is the pricing and what would I be looking at paying for shipping a DNA mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/20)

@CMMACKEM the charge per shipment starts at $50 and it reasonable especially when you are shipping multiple items at the same time. Just a word of advice... choose DHL because Fedex often has customs issues and can be painful. DHL no issues. Also, MyUS is sticky about values you declare and if they think you have undervalued they will ask for invoices etc so be reasonable when declaring the costs of items and you won't have a problem.

You will be charged Vat and documentation when the item arrives.

But by in large I would highly recommend MyUS and I have been using them at least once or twice a month for the last 2 years.

One other warning... don't try and ship Mother of Pearl or Abalone items because the US Wildlife rules are followed by MyUS to the letter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## charln (27/1/20)

I’ve also only had positive experiences with MyUS

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/2/20)

I use MyUS often, not only for vape goodies but also tools and electronic items. I’ve never had an issue with them bar the time I tried to ship 14500 batteries(long expensive lesson). One word of advice, ship more then one item as there shipping goes up in steps of weight so there is a happy place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (10/2/20)

This is something I could not get my head around too and do self want to get some goodies in but thanks to uncle Rob for clearing the start up cost just need to make sure the items weigh a certain amount is more of value than the initial shipping cost(if my understanding is correct?) . Maybe now I can find me a dual battery series squonk mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (10/2/20)

RayDeny said:


> I use MyUS often, not only for vape goodies but also tools and electronic items. I’ve never had an issue with them bar the time I tried to ship 14500 batteries(long expensive lesson). One word of advice, ship more then one item as there shipping goes up in steps of weight so there is a happy place.


Trying to find out if they will ship alcohol to SA. Cant find anything on the interweb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/2/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Trying to find out if they will ship alcohol to SA. Cant find anything on the interweb.


Mmm don’t know about that, never tried. I know that a UK service I use called forward2me ( same as my US but in the UK) will not ship nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

